# School Air Raid Bunker, Plymouth April '08



## jamespp (May 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone. 
This bunker is in my daughters school playground. Once I found out about it I was straight up to the school to ask the Head Teacher. With the promise of a few A2 prints I was allowed to go down.


----------



## krela (May 4, 2008)

There's a few air raid shelters in school playgrounds still around!

No need for the word 'report' in the thread title though. I've edited it out for you.


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2008)

James I think there is some dirt on your lense m8


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2008)

Excellent photos, James. Really like the first one. It looks quite narrow and claustrophobic in there though. Hard to believe that there's room for a schoolful of kids and teachers.  Nice find.


----------



## Neosea (May 4, 2008)

It does look tight down there, perhaps they just packed them in?

Good find


----------



## Scotty (May 4, 2008)

i think you damaged your UV filter mate.
there is some sort of mark that keeps coming out on all your pics. 


nice find that one dude.
when you going to show us the other one?


----------

